

Create a paper hardcopy of a PGP key. Crumple into a paper ball and recover - exhale
http://exhale.io/paper-pgp/

======
tired_man
That's pretty cool.

Interestingly, most people using an Android phone can do that without the use
of a computer or scanner.

The only caveat being that you may need the same QR app to decode it. I
generated mine using QR Droid Private. Two other apps weren't ale to decode
from the image so I'm assuming they'd also choke when scanning. QR Droid was
able to decode it.

Man, that's got to be the largest QR code I've ever seen!

~~~
exhale
Cool, I'm going to give that a try! We tried the ZXing scanner initially. It
was able to scan it, but had trouble interpreting the contents -it kept trying
to map it to a non-existent UPC code.

~~~
tired_man
It probably has something to do with the amount of data. The file I did when I
checked was 11k. I think it's a pretty cool trick, too.

